# what is this?



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my moms 01 max makes this electronic clicky sound whenever the key is turned to full electrical but not engine start and for a few seconds after turn off. it seems to be originating from the throttle body area and sound like an electric motor. there is no noticeable affects of it, but we want to know what it is. the car has around 50M if that helps any. thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

PRetty sure its the fuel pump.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thought the fuel pump was in the back near the gas tank, or is that just on 240sx's?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Doh... nevermind... I read his post again. Not sure, what that is.


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

is it one click, and then a humming..? or constant clicking? it might be something to do with the relays.. and, as far as i know, all cars have the fuel pump mounted near the gas tank.  oh, and.. your sig... you hate bush.. can be taken many ways, if you're male.. i'd throw G.W. in there, for your man-sake.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks. i think its multiple clikcing, then humming.


----------



## blackmax01 (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a 01 Max and myne makes the same noises, i dont think its any problem i only have 25k on the engine so it's fine.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's the relays you hear clicking. My neighbors spec v and 03 maxima make the same noises and from what i can tell, it's relays.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeh, she got the car checked out and the guy said it was relays, so it shound't be a problem


----------



## rajssf (Apr 17, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my moms 01 max makes this electronic clicky sound whenever the key is turned to full electrical but not engine start and for a few seconds after turn off. it seems to be originating from the throttle body area and sound like an electric motor. there is no noticeable affects of it, but we want to know what it is. the car has around 50M if that helps any. thanks




Clicking relay activates motor to extend plunger to push throttle open so that when you start the engine you don't have to push on the gas. After start the reverse happens after engine comes up to running temp., basiclly a electromechanical choke. If you have someone shut the engine off while you are watching the throttle you will be able to see this happen.


----------

